# Approaching another dog...laying down



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

My Nuka is 3. She is playfull when it comes to meeting other dogs. She is more serious then few months back, so if the other dog will try bully her she will not take that and let them know it's too much. One thing she does when we are on the walk, that when other dog approach, she will lay down and watch it. It's anoying cause it looks like she wants to attack but as soon other dog will get close she wants to play. What you guys recomend as a training trick to kind of take her out of this behavior?Sometimes that behavior intimidate other dog so I don't want that.


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I *do* believe laying down is a calming signal. So, she's trying to show the other dog, hey, I'm no threat, everything is good here.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What's the posture like? down with a wagging tail? 

One of my dogs used to do that, he was the rare shepherd that actually liked making new friends. I used to call it making himself very small. He'd lay down when he saw another dog approaching, wag tail, smile, be all charming. It was very endearing, far better than Venus' way of greeting other dogs 'HEY HEY YOU WANNA BE MY FRIEND' yap yap yap, knock it off be nice, they're not going to be your friend if you act like that...


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Would be better to train her to ignore other dogs on her walks.

You could use treats to get her to look at you as you walk by, keep doing this and eventually she will be comfortable with ignoring a dog she is walking by. 

Using a 'look' or 'watching' command, give the command at the same time wave a really yummy treat in front of her nose and bring the treat up to your eyes - when she looks at your, reward her with the treat. Keep doing this while you are walking by.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Harry and Lola said:


> Would be better to train her to ignore other dogs on her walks.
> 
> You could use treats to get her to look at you as you walk by, keep doing this and eventually she will be comfortable with ignoring a dog she is walking by.
> 
> Using a 'look' or 'watching' command, give the command at the same time wave a really yummy treat in front of her nose and bring the treat up to your eyes - when she looks at your, reward her with the treat. Keep doing this while you are walking by.


Yep this. I have no use for my dog paying any attention to other dogs. I'm in charge not my dog!
This behavior is very different then the norm and not threatening. But since your not Cesar Millian and unless your planning on starting a day care I don't see how it's of much value to you??

If she is doing this then she is in control not you, ignore the other dogs and move on. If she gets attack while trying to be friendly...then your going to have problems! 

No corrections needed, she doesn't need to be friends with every dog she sees...just move on!


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

She lays down with head down, ears up , no wagging tail. It's just the stare. Since I've notice that I even when on clinics with her about "meet and great" to read the reactions . What annoys me that she goes down and doesn't want to move  Imagine passing few dogs on the walk 
I do have a control on other situations. She is very obiedient , just that is bothering me. You guys know how people react when they see GSD and then when it stares on their dog


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

One possible explanation is that is how some dogs play. They watch from a distance, body flat to the ground, silently, waiting for another dog to come close then they pounce and play. My two dogs do it to each other. My previous fosters have done the same, sometimes they crouch low as if they are stalking. However, i've never seen it done as much as your's is doing - to every strange dog that comes across. 

You can curb it by keeping the dog moving, don't let him focus on the other dogs or walk in the opposite direction as soon as he is about to lay down or when he notices the dog. This can look scary like you said and with dogs that don't like strange dogs (like mine), it will not be taken favorably.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Exactly- keep moving, click and treat for eye contact with you and break that stare down


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

> They watch from a distance, body flat to the ground, silently, waiting for another dog to come close then they pounce and play


 That's exactly what She does 

I've tried yesterday to stand in front of her to block her view and call her name but then she stared to staring behind me  So that I thought I'm going to post that thread , maybe somebody has the same problem 
I will try "Focus" command with changing directions, cause just the "focus"(she already knows that) doesn't work.

Thank you guys


----------

